# Meet Tug



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Now there is a pupper for ya.


----------



## Tessa's Mom (Jun 28, 2007)

What a cutie!!! He's a lovely furball!!!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Adorable! What a cute little chunk he is. I'm sure he'll fit in just fine!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh my goodness, that first picture is just priceless. He looks like he will fit in with your gang. So what is the story on him?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Tug is a true cutie. Those curly ears remind me of the old wigs judges used to where.


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

If I leave now, I can be there first thing in the morning...are you up by 6?

He's as cute as can be. I really wish I could get another one. 

How did he get into rescue so young?


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

*Welcome to the crew little man*

Oh Tug!!!! You are such a cutie!!! He had NO problem joining right in the little reindeer games at MM's. 
Hooch- just wanted to let you know I wanted to name him any version of "hooch" because then I could call MM Hoochy Momma!!! LOL


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

ohhhhh no you don't! I'm in Kansas I can be there a lot faster!


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

Awww he is sooo cute!!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

AndyFarmer said:


> Oh Tug!!!! You are such a cutie!!! He had NO problem joining right in the little reindeer games at MM's.
> Hooch- just wanted to let you know I wanted to name him any version of "hooch" because then I could call MM Hoochy Momma!!! LOL


Now that is funny!!!!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah, I got a middle-finger-wave from her on that one!!! LOL


----------



## ocean (Oct 24, 2007)

ADORABLE:heartbeat


----------



## xtine77 (Aug 10, 2007)

i guess i'm really gonna have a big disadvantage if i travel from here to be the first to get Tug! How can they not want such a cutie!!?!?!?


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

What a cutie- love the wavy ears, and the paws are HUGE!


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

What a cute puppy! I get so jealous when I see puppy pictures. He sounds like he's a confident little guy too!

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## ninjuh (Oct 28, 2007)

I like his spikey hair!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh my gosh!!!! What a cutie he is!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Tug might be a short term foster... we have a volunteer who is looking for a puppy so we will see in the next day or so....


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

desilu said:


> Adorable! What a cute little chunk he is.


That is so true!!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

I didn't think he'd have too hard a time finding a new forever home!!! He's adorable!!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

What a doll. So worth the 2 hour ride wasn't it!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Bailey & Bentley said:


> What a doll. So worth the 2 hour ride wasn't it!


2 hours there...2 hours back. He was really playful on my lap the whole way back!! And yes, his paws are HUGE!! My lord, they're almost as big as Cruisers!! When he smiles, I just melt.....cutie for sure


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

OMG.... I think I'm in love!!! You might have to pick out of a hat for this one........ you'll have oodles of people wanting to give him a home!


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Oh, I would take him in a minute!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tug*

:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat

*I am IN LOVE with Tug!!! *

Don't know that I've ever seen a more PRECIOUS face and BODY!!!

I want him!

Fostermom: I'm Jealous! If only my Hubby would let me foster!

*Tug's Paws are as big as My Samoyed Snobear's were!!*


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Wow.... Tug just took a 2 hour nap..... I dont know when the last puppy I had did that... He is such a good boy.... Loves his crate... and loves the crew... which so far they arent so thrilled with him....


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

AndyFarmer said:


> 2 hours there...2 hours back. He was really playful on my lap the whole way back!! And yes, his paws are HUGE!! My lord, they're almost as big as Cruisers!! When he smiles, I just melt.....cutie for sure


Awww that must have made for a fun car ride. Such a cutie!


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

What a cute face! He looks so cute and fluffy!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> which so far they arent so thrilled with him....


awww... how could they not love him! :


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Lego&Jacub said:


> awww... how could they not love him! :


Well let's just say Tug is inside and the crew is outside..... hes very hoppy and likes to play when there napping .....


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

OMG, it's a light Tater  I can't get over how much he looks like my Tater at the bridge!!!! Tug is just lighter  The eyes, the ears, the expressions, everything 
He's so freaking adorable!!!!!!!! You can just send him right up here


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

If my DH saw this puppy we know what would happen! Tug is beautiful!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

The name fits perfectly!!!!!! What a doll - he's gonna be a major rascal!!!!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Not sure if you can see it good enough on this pic tho, Tater is my red boy 

(Tug is the perfect name for pup btw, as he sure does tug at the heartstrings!!!)


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

little bit better one of Tater


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Ooooh my god, he is ADORABLE, just look at that face!!! 

I am so astonished that such a young golden puppy is in rescue...I really am. Who breeds these dogs that they end up in a rescue at 8 weeks old? It is such a sorry state...I am so pleased that for pups like these, there are people like you Mary. You pick up the pieces and give these pups the start to life they deserve. Ive volunteered at a rescue for 2 years now and never have I seen even a golden retriever mix in the shelter...all staffies and collies...good job really as I would have a house full, I wouldnt be able to say no!


----------

